# Review of Tagless Threads - Poor work



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

After perusing their site and talking to Alissa quite a few times, I decided to print some T's with them. At first, everything seemed wonderful. I was excited to work with a firm who looked like their had their stuff together! I submitted designs with detailed instructions. Heck, I even added the girl on myspace!

Weeks pass. I mean WEEKS. I call. I email. All I get is intermittent responses like, "Did I get the files for that one T?" I'm informed that the intern that usually fields walk-ins is in the hospital, and that because of this, no one has been able to work with me as intimately as I would like. After all, this is a family business. 

While this is going on, I have a new order (I don't much volume at all right now). I send the info to Alissa verbatim:


> Order 263:
> Blank: 111A in heather grey from Article.1.
> Files: http://www.dviantimage.com/263.rar
> Front Design: "Front.psd" centered across the chest.
> ...


After a week, she emails me to say this:


> Hello there ! I hope your weekend was great ! I decided I am going to print the shirt you want up on the house because my customer service has not been the best it can be this last couple weeks. I had so many things happen (when it rains it pours, right ?) and I ended up doing every one's job forcing me to neglect my own. I have all the details from you but I will let you know if I need anything.
> 
> Sincerely ,
> 
> Alissa


Awesome. That's really good news, and I'm excited again. I'm very forgiving, and even if I had cranky customers, I can deal with this. They make efforts to keep people with shallow pockets happy, and I'll keep that in mind. Everything is looking ok, and I'm pumped to see the shirts.

Then I get them.

No shirt is right. Not the ones I originally ordered. Not the ones I gave more explicit instructions on. None of the tags are correct. Even the shirt they said they'd print for free is
1.) On a Haynes T, and not on an Article.1
2.) The design is not from the correct file
3.) There is no custom tag
4.) It is the incorrect size.

WOW.

The print quality is good, but now these T's are nothing but giveaways. I lost money working with them, and I can give no more chances.

Luckily, I've had a couple of people respond to my classified on here, and they seem really really solid. I've got an order to Average Joe Graphics, and Heather has already impressed me with the work she's done. I think I should know for sure by Friday.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

Dragr, 

After reading your post I wanted to make a few things clear to the public. 

During the time of your order we were extremely busy with walk ins almost the entire day because of a local ad we were running. While this is no excuse for the lack of service you speak of, it was not weeks that went by. I even would call and even text you after hours to give you updates. 

Yes, it did take a while to get your garments to you - but sometimes it is out of my hands. The reason was because not only was your garment on backorder but Alternative Apparel takes around 4-5 business days to ship to me. I know you sent me the garments but it does state on our Terms of Service that if a customer provides their own garments that you must provide at least one extra per size/style in case of misprints. Since you already sent them I figured if it happens I will just take care of it and that was what I had to end up doing respectively so. 

As people can see in the quote (my message to him stating I would do the shirt he wanted on the house) I was willing to make up for it - even if most of it was out of my hands. 

Then you say that upon promising this that I after all that sent you the wrong garment. This is not accurate. The "grey garment" you received was the very first garment I printed for you free of charge on a scrap shirt I had to show you placement because you were unsure what 11x17 would look like on a larger shirt. I took a picture of this with my cell phone and sent it to you. This is what I sent you - because I figured you could use it more than me. In no way was this the shirt I was going to make up for you. Before I even got the shirt I order (the real article 1 shirt) you left a message on my phone stating our printing was not what you were looking for. Which is fine- I completely understood- you needed a DTG printer that met your specific needs which was out of our capability with the printer we have. Please remember I did let you know this before production. I did say that the garments you were getting with the placements you wanted might be tricky on our DTG printer. You simply said " It's ok these are just tests".
__________________
www.taglessthreads.co


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm happy that you were busy. You don't need my business, then. I hope for the sake of your longevity that you can execute with more precision. Once again, I'm not upset, and I gave a lot of leeway. However, when I got shirts in the mail that were incorrect, that didn't bode so well. 

Mis-communication I can forgive. Being pushed to the wayside because you have higher dollar clients I can forgive. Costing me money - that's about all I can stand. I don't have $20 to waste here. Every penny is planned. 

What I wrote above was an accurate description of my experience as a customer. I made no assumptions nor did I allow for excuses. It simply is as it was. If you wish to correct it, then I suggest going above and beyond with another potential customer so that he/she may post up a more recent review. I have NO DOUBTS that you can do good work. Go get'em, Alissa!


----------



## Billyboy (Apr 25, 2006)

I know it's not good to loose money, but is it just $20?


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

We have never and will never push a customer aside because one is paying more than another. We take most small jobs that huge companies shove aside so we are the opposite. 

I know you are not mad and I understand your points - trust me I do. I understand your frustration on wasting money but you did say these were just tests so you had to know that they may not have been what you were looking for especially when I warned you of the restrictions my printer had. Fortunately , this is why we offer no minimum so that we do not print a huge quantities for a first run. 

Thanks for taking the time to write me back I appreciate it very much. Of course, any customer opinion matters and it would be far fetched to think they would all be 100% positive. It is all about learning from mistakes and moving forward. 

Sincerely , 

Alissa Samperio


----------



## Dragr (Jan 11, 2009)

Exactly, Alissa. I don't expect to be able to please everyone, and therefore, I can't expect anyone to be able to do it, either. 

Billy, it was more than that.


----------



## tigertiger (Nov 11, 2008)

Dragr said:


> Exactly, Alissa. I don't expect to be able to please everyone, and therefore, I can't expect anyone to be able to do it, either.
> 
> Billy, it was more than that.


I appreciate you taking the time to let us know about a rather bad experience. It's good for guys like myself in early stages of processes to know who can do what and who can do it well. Thanks again.


----------



## taglessthreads (Sep 16, 2006)

I’m not going to go into a back and forth on who did what with you, I don’t agree with what your saying and you don’t agree with what we are saying and I can see this will go on forever. I just want you to look at this situation in a different way.
I really wish you had come to me first before going on a forum and stating your claim when most don’t know the situation on both sides. I think any business deserves that. Situations posted on forums such as these can be misunderstood or exaggerated thus giving people a bad impression. I have been miss guided and ripped off by companies just like many people but I always gave them a chance to make it right before going public and to this day I can say I have never written one bad post about a company on this forum. Situations that many would feel are far worse than this. We understand you lost money but please also understand we lost the same or more. Understand that we have to depend on other companies such as machine manufacturers and garment manufacturers to do their job right which in hand allows us to do our job right. I can’t tell you how many times garment manufacturers have sent us the wrong items or garments with holes in them or the garments are on back order such as your case. This results in causing us to delay printing and our quick turnaround time thus causing our customers to be unhappy. It gets to the point where I expect it with everything. I know that I am not their only customer, they have a lot on their plate and it’s going to happen. Dragr I hope in the future you can give us a chance to change your mind about Tagless Threads. No company wants an unhappy customer and I think you could really benefit from our services. If not, I understand and truly with you the best in the future.
TIGER TIGER (Robb) I don’t blame you for appreciating posts such as these but I would like you to know we have a lot of happy returning customers that love our print quality and customer service. I know that Dragr states he had a bad experience with us but we both know it happens just like with any business. There are businesses that I’m sure you love but others customers hate because they have had a horrible experience with that same company. Robb, I would hate for a post like this to deter you from keeping us in mind for the future. I would be happy to send you samples of our work. If you want referrals of our happy customers I would also be happy to provide you with that as well. That goes for anyone else that reads this post. 
Kurt Hummel
Ceo of Tagless Threads


----------



## FutureThoughts (Apr 17, 2012)

I just asked for a quote from these guys and now Im reading all these bad service forms and now im doubting them completely. Does anyone know how much they charge for a 2 color shirt? lol


----------



## tomagucci (Feb 24, 2009)

dude, a lot can change in three years. pls dont go bringing up threads that have long since been resolved/ dropped.


----------

